# How much are utility costs?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We are looking at rentals to live in while we build in Guanajuato. Some have servicios included and some don't and we're having a hard time comparing apples to apples. How much is a rough estimate (I know it varies from place to place and depends on one's usage) of the monthly cost of gas, luz and agau? We are 2 persons and the casas/departamentos are fairly small.
Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We are in the state of Guanajuato but the pueblo of Mineral de Ppozos, We have a 2BR/2BA casita. Our gas, primarily cooking, dryer, water5 heater and gas logs is 500-600 pesos/month. We don't yet have water meters so I pay less than 100 pesos/month. Electricity is our biggest expense as we have extensive gardens so the pump runs often. The critical number is 500kw/2 months. If under, then basically "local" rate, about 700 pesos/2 months. Over, double that.
Keys if I were renting is whether pressure pump or gravity tenaca, water softener & purifier or not, laundry facilities, gas logs for winter, security, & of course location.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Cable TV (probably not included) 2-300mx
Gas - 2-300 a month
Electric - 3-600 every two months
Water - minimal to nothing


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

In Querétaro next door: One cylinder of gas =$285, and is good for 6 to 8 weeks (but I only fire up the hot water heater just before showers and then turn it off for the rest of the day using warm water from the tinaco). Water runs about 60 pesos a month (minimum charge for 10 cu. meters). Electricity runs less than $400 every two months. Cable TV with high speed internet is $600 a month. Total = less than $1100 per month.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks to you all for your responses! It made our decision much easier. Today we rented an apartment with servicios included. If we subtract from the rent the monthly utility costs that you folks estimated it puts the price in line with many utilities not included apartments/casitas we saw that weren't as nice. So we grabbed it!
Thanks again...


----------

